# Shih Tzu is marking territory since bringing new puppy home!



## vixx (Sep 5, 2012)

Help!?!?!

Our 1.5 year old Shih Tzu (Jack) is now marking territory since we brought our golden retriever puppy (Lucas) home. They are both males, and they adore each other!

Jack has not been crated for about 6 months and he usually sleeps on our bed, but I am now waking up or stumbling across small pee marks around all of our furniture legs. Today he did it during the day, but on my area rugs and around everything he can. There must have been approx. 9 small pee spots today!

I hate to put him back in the crate, but I don't know what else to do?!?!?

Any thoughts or suggestions??


----------



## vixx (Sep 5, 2012)

I should also add that the Shih Tzu is fixed and I have been cleaning the spot with odour elimination spray by Natures Miracle. We had this issue with him just before we had him fixed and it worked wonders, so I'm praying its still doing its magic now.


----------

